# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструментал от kaznach

## kaznach

http://files.mail.ru/LDLB6E
Зарисовка "Радуга" (А.Казначеев)

История создания:
Потребовался как-то мне сэмпл шума дождя. Открыл балкон - поставил микрофоны, стал записывать. В это время в небе появилась радуга, ну и настроение стало соответствующее. :wink: Вот и родилось...
Вошла в CD сборник "Зелёные горцы".

З.Ы. Соло-гитара - Андрей Окладников.

----------


## Лев

> Зарисовка "Радуга" (А.Казначеев)


 :Ok:  темп так и хочется чуть сдвинуть из-за флейтовых синкоп:smile:

----------


## kaznach

:smile: Увы, не получится - гитарист в Москву переехал. :frown:
Я не гитарист, к сожалению... А мультитрек проекта остался...

----------


## bemol

Класная радуга! Все цвета! А гитара ИМХО в самый раз - характер произведения таков, что опережения делают его динамичней. Так держать!!!

----------


## kaznach

Спасибо за отзывы.
Вот ещё один трек с CD "Зелёные горцы". Он так и называется - "Зелёные горцы".
http://files.mail.ru/XDJIUZ
В нём я просто решил побаловаться с виртуальным инструментом Brother Gregory, который шёл в комплекте с Cubase LE. Перетащил эту dll-ку в 3 Куб (она фриваре и не требует инсталляции). Вроде бы, по ощущениям, можно её использовать и в "нормальных" проектах. Кому интересно - послушайте... :smile:

----------


## Лев

> "Зелёные горцы".


Послушал - классная аранжировка(сразу предсталяются горячие парни с зелёными повязками "Аллах акбар":smile:)

----------


## kaznach

Спасибо!  :Pivo: 
А у меня больше ассоциации с песней Дивы Павалагуны из фильма "Пятый элемент".:smile:

----------


## Daniila_0101

СПАСИБО БРАТ!!!
А НЕ СКИНЕШЬ ЛИ МИНУСОВКИ СВОИ,ЕСЛИ МОЖНО?
С УВАЖЕНИЕМ-В.К.
kosmoskv@mail.ru

----------


## kaznach

Могу. А что именно интересует?
Учти только, что эти вещи ОФИЦИАЛЬНО вышли на компакт-дисках и, соответственно, зарегистрированы в российском авторском обществе.

----------


## AsonoJuma

Знает ли кто мастеров по ремонту и обслуживанию муз. инструментов. В общем то интересует ремонт гитар электро
А то замена звучка 500р и из-за этого ехать в Москву, как то неразумно мне кажется, и деньги и время тратить.
Может кто знает?

----------


## Лев

> Адрес: Russia


Россия большая, а ты ни адреса ни проблемы не описываешь...(замена звучка - это что?) :Vah:

----------


## Black_dog

> замена звучка - это что?


Это замена звукоснимателя. :smile:А че там такого мудреного, что к мастеру надо обращаться?

----------

